
MagicJack Home Cellular Service Could Spark Legal Battle - chaostheory
http://www.pcworld.com/article/186732/
======
anamax
I'm curious.

Suppose that you're AT&T and you see these packets crossing "your network" to
provide cell coverage to folks who are not AT&T cell phone customers.

Are you going to resist the temptation to add some jitter or packet loss that
will degrade said cell service? Assume that you can do so without degrading
their browsing, torrents, and so on.

~~~
wmf
That's really no different than degrading VoIP. There's a risk that someone
will notice and then the FCC will fine you.

